# Where will you be hunting?



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I was a little disappointed in drawing the 2nd season, as the state land that we hunt gets a lot of early season pressure. This prompted me to look for private land when my original plans were to hunt public land.

I managed to secure access to 550 acres of prime wooded land in Iosco County. My partner and I will be the only ones hunting. Hunted it one day last year and got my bird. Looking forward to getting out there again. I am working on securing the adjcent 250 acre parcel as well...


Where will you be hunting when your season opens? Public or Private?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Public.

Got the first hunt this year. In the past, I've hunted the last season but last year we never even heard a bird. We used to have decent luck during the last season but I think there are less birds around. Too many coyotes.


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

Private land around the house, during the first hunt. Hopefully the weather straightens out, and dries up before then. Riding the bike back in where I hunt might be more exciting than the hunt with the slippery clay two track trail.  BAYDOG


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

I have the late guarenteed zone zz hunt period (may 3rd). I chose it because it was gaurenteed and it's almost a month long.
Also there are a good number of birds on the private land i hunt and not too much presure.
I will be hunting Allegan County.
Good luck this year.
BVW-


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Hunting public land as always, Unit H Crawford County first season.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

i will be hunting state land in washtenaw county. 5th year in a row my cousin and i have drawn first hunt..the last 4 years we have taken birds the first day...last year we doubled up on the same bunch that came into the decoys..too exciting..love it..lots of hunter pressure but getting up earyly and staying late pays off when you only have 7 days

good luck to all

mikieday


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

North Western Gratiot and various spots in Isabella County


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

First Hunt on Private Land in the Waterloo area of Jackson Co.
I'm adding another decoy and trying some new calls this year.Hope it pays off.


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

private land jackson


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Private Allegan Co.


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

Private ground in Eaton Co.


----------



## countryboy (Nov 9, 2000)

Private land in Newaygo Co.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I'll be hunting public land in Lapeer County


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

i will be hunting private land in alcona county the first season by myself. than my wife will be hunting private land in alcona and newaygo county durring the 234 hunt


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

I'll start out on public land in lapeer co. and if it gets to busy then I'll hit some private areas .


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

I'll be in Montmorency County for the second hunt,i hope all the snow didnt hurt the turkey population up there....camp out the whole week it should be fun.....


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Public land in Grand Traverse, Benzie, & Kalkaska counties. Hunt 234.


----------



## wknwarrior (Aug 3, 2003)

Mostly state land or, if the birds are there, my own land in Lake Co.


----------



## oneeyedclarence (Jan 24, 2003)

I will be hunting the thumb area, private around Oak Beach, Huron County. April 19 - May 2


----------



## bowhunter4life (Aug 23, 2003)

Seeings how I got the leftover hunt,  I will be hunting some private land in Washetnaw and Public land In roscommon.

Jay


----------

